# Viking Archery in Houston



## sfotiades

Just wanted to let you all know that I went to Viking Archery last night to get some work done on the bow and get some shooting in. They are EXTREMELY helpful and I would suggest heading that way if you need anything done on the bow! 

Viking Archery
9701 Honeywell St Houston, TX 77074


----------



## Texhntr1022

Things must have changed over there in that last few years.


----------



## KRA79

I have always heard negative comments about Viking, but I have been going in there for 10 years and have zero complaints. I have dealt with everyone in there at some point.


----------



## BPitcher

I have to say, I read some negative reviews about Viking. I ended up taking my bow there anyways because they were the only ones who could restring my bow the week before the season opened.

They made me new strings, tuned up the bow and had it done in just a few days. They even gave me some range time to sight in. 

The staff was friendly and extremely helpful. I will definitely go back.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

kevin does an outstanding job up front and you won't find a better tech or string maker than scott, the guy is an absolute genius. i won't let anybody else touch my bow! all of my dealings with them have been positive and i will make the extra drive to know, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that i'm getting the best quality service i can for my money.


----------



## OrangeS30

I bought my first bow from them back in the day. They were extremely helpful. I don't go there because it is so far from me now, but my dealings with them have been top notch.


----------



## anywaterfisher

*bad*

I went there when I was just starting out bow hunting. Being a novice I did not know a lot about the equipment and was very honest up front with gentleman I was dealing with. I told him I would like to buy a very good bow, and have it set up. I was twenty years old with a brand new credit card with a 2000.00 limit and i told him money was not a question. He picked a bow out for me, put some pom poms on it and a peep sight. Cut some aluminum arrows to my size and called it good. Having no idea, I thought it was a great experience. Came back two weeks later and asked him if he could put a better rest on my bow because I was having a hard time keeping the arrow on the little black rest the bow came with, he proceeded to tell me, " I dont know why you think you need a better rest, this original little black plastic flipper is the best in the business." and he left it at that. Come to find out after seeking help with my bow the bow he sold was a two year old floor model they could not get rid of, and as far as why he did not want to help me with accessories, I still do not know. after that second visit i vowed never to step foot in that store again, and have not been back since. I shoot a Mathews now, and have killed more than several animals with it. I almost gave up on bow hunitng after the experince I had at VIKING ARCHERY. The sucky bow they sold me, the way I was treated. I feel you should judge every experience for yourself I am just sharing mine.


----------



## Danny O

I practically lived there in the late 80's, when I was a kid, shooting my camo Bear compound bow LOL. I think it was $3/hour to shoot in the indoor range.


----------



## texwake

I got a new Mathews Monster and they tryed to convince me that I needed to shorted the draw on it when I took it there to have my new ripcord rest installed on it (they are the only ones that sell it in houston). Took it over to West Houston Archery and they told me I did not have to shorten the draw and they just wanted to sell me on new arrows and they botched the installation of my rest. (this is this year).


----------



## GrapeApe

I'm brand new to this archery game, my hunting partner and I decided it seemed like a fun thing to try out. We both picked up a couple of used bows and have been having an absolute blast. Well, I decided that I needed a new set of strings and cables. I made the mistake of heading to BPS and the kid there was rude and told me he didnt have time to help and that I should go to Viking. After a bit of research and reading all the negatives, I decided to head south to Santa Fe Archery. Boy I made the right choice! We got there too early and the shop was still closed so we figured we'd hang out in the parking lot till it opened. Thirty seconds later, an employee was out at our car inviting us in early. The whole process of ordering strings/cables and accesories was the best I have ever had while buying anything hunting/sporting related. I can't wait to go pick up my bow just so I can chat with the folks there and try to learn more.

A bit long and off topic, but Santa Fe Archery is a great shop for those who are put off by Viking.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

GrapeApe said:


> I'm brand new to this archery game, my hunting partner and I decided it seemed like a fun thing to try out. We both picked up a couple of used bows and have been having an absolute blast. Well, I decided that I needed a new set of strings and cables. I made the mistake of heading to BPS and the kid there was rude and told me he didnt have time to help and that I should go to Viking. After a bit of research and reading all the negatives, I decided to head south to Santa Fe Archery. Boy I made the right choice! We got there too early and the shop was still closed so we figured we'd hang out in the parking lot till it opened. Thirty seconds later, an employee was out at our car inviting us in early. The whole process of ordering strings/cables and accesories was the best I have ever had while buying anything hunting/sporting related. I can't wait to go pick up my bow just so I can chat with the folks there and try to learn more.
> 
> A bit long and off topic, but Santa Fe Archery is a great shop for those who are put off by Viking.


the folks at santa fe are great no doubt about it; however, having dealt with both i feel that there is more to be had on the technical side of things over @ viking. i don't need my shop to hold my hand and offer me a donut to do business with them. i pay a shop/tech. for a dedicated service and do not prorate my pay based on the results so fix my stuff and fix it right........ the first time. i pay for a service, don't really care how you feel about doing business with me....... i'm not a high maintenance client. with that being said the folks over at viking have always treated me right. you can let whoever you want touch your equipment, scott handles mine.


----------



## Trouthunter

Haven't been there in over twenty years.

There's a reason for that.

TH


----------



## GrapeApe

muddyfuzzy said:


> the folks at santa fe are great no doubt about it; however, having dealt with both i feel that there is more to be had on the technical side of things over @ viking. i don't need my shop to hold my hand and offer me a donut to do business with them. i pay a shop/tech. for a dedicated service and do not prorate my pay based on the results so fix my stuff and fix it right........ the first time. i pay for a service, don't really care how you feel about doing business with me....... i'm not a high maintenance client. with that being said the folks over at viking have always treated me right. you can let whoever you want touch your equipment, scott handles mine.


Im sure once I get a bit more involved, I'll be seeking out the technical aspect more, Im glad you mentioned that. I'm still in the hand-holding stage of this game.


----------



## Richard P

Went there a lot back in the 80s. Got out of bowhunting for awhile and start back with them 3 years ago. I have never had anything but outstanding service. I did witness an episode between the old man and a customer that left me shaking my head so I know some of the horror stories between him and customers have to be true. He is long since removed from the Houston shop. Scott, Kevin, and Rick are top notch and I trust them completely with my stuff.


----------



## Mike45

Been shooting at their range in addition to having a new string put on for a few months now and have been pleased. No negative experiences on this side. My only comment has to do with bow-shops and ranges in general. They should replace their target backing in the range more often as I have to often dodge behind the backstop to pull out my arrows all the way through. Other than that, positives experiences for me at Viking.


----------



## mkk

Trouthunter said:


> Haven't been there in over twenty years.
> 
> There's a reason for that.
> 
> TH


x2


----------



## bmc4041

Bow Zone on Treaschwig is the best bow shop in town.


----------



## slabnabbin

bmc4041 said:


> Bow Zone on Treaschwig is the best bow shop in town.


Bow zone is a great shop as long as you don't have to deal with Joey.


----------



## Bluiis

*Original owner*

I have not been there in over 20 years.
The original owner was the reason and the horror stories are true indeed.


----------



## williamcr

I have never been to viking but I had enough co-workers tell me not to try them 
I really like Santa fe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper

Viking has been treating me right for 25yrs. I have no idea why anyone would go to a box store like BPS or Gnder mt. For their bow


----------



## Flushdeck

The old man Tim is a major jerk...i drive all the way to Corpus and trade at Clyde's archery.....those guys treat you right.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

the old man (dad) is not been at the houston shop for some time now. 

they are doing some serious remodeling after the fire and the place is getting a pretty good make over. i buy things from santa fe and shoot their range but take my rig to viking for work.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

Trouthunter said:


> Haven't been there in over twenty years.
> 
> There's a reason for that.
> 
> TH


agreed,

tim was a real tool
didn't take long to figure out that you needed to spend thousands in there to get any svc. from him either

the rest of the guys were great


----------



## The Hawk

They are the worst. I have had numerous bad encounters out there. Everything from screwing up my bow, to leaving me at the counter for close to an hour, to telling me I was a dumbass for asking for a certain product they didn't carry, to jumping my *** about bringing in my kids who were playing with their goldfish (after we had waited there patiently for close to an hour trying to buy a new bow). Many of my friends have echoed very similar experiences out there. 

I would recommend anywhere but there in Houston. Even the big boxes have some good helpful people working there. Also, last time I checked, Viking didn't carry Matthews or Bowtech, which I consider to be far and away the best two options out there today. 

If you are willing to drive, I don't think there is a better shop in Texas than Precision Archery in Bridge City. Their shop isn't that fancy, but they carry only the good stuff, and will not steer you wrong on your setup. If the drive is too far, then Bowzone is probably your best option in Houston.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

man just went by there monday to have a serving done. called up there that morning and scott was waiting for me in the lobby when i got there. 15 minutes i was back in action. love that place.


----------



## artofficial

Scott is the best bow tech I have ever seen.


----------



## thomas78

Nothing but great things to say about them for me. Had my friend give me a bow for my wife and we took it there for a few upgrades and setup. Will go back with all my other needs. They were very helpful and even gave her a few tips on the range.


----------



## mstrelectricman

I'm glad to hear that the old man,(Tim) is no longer in there. His sons and wife were always very helpful. Tim gave me archery lessons way back in the early 70's and taught me a lot. I had a few run ins with him in the late 90s and swore I'd never go back, so far I ain't. That man was really psycho. I have seen him treat people in the worse way and you just don't do that. I don't know it for sure but was told by several people that is why he lost Mathews. As said before, he was a real tool! He came VERY close to gettin his butt stomped right there in his own store by me.


----------

